# York Rite or Scottish Rite



## amaya14 (Feb 17, 2015)

can any of you Brothers can direct me in to which rite will I have the more light in masonry,

I understand that both are great bodies but I keep hearing that in the scottish Rite is the party rite, but I know you also get more light than just party. I also know that this rite has knights but what this knight have done to contribute in masonry?

 I know that the Knights Templer are part of the York Rite and have a long history that can be back up.

My plan is to learn the Blue Lodge so i can be useful in the other bodies

Any sugestion on which bodies will I get the intence light


----------



## crono782 (Feb 17, 2015)

I certainly wouldn't call the Scottish rite a "party rite" by any stretch. I'm in both, but they both offer something different. The York Rite has a distinctly Blue Lodge feel to it up until the Knights Templar. The Scottish always feels more academic and esoteric centered to me. There are numerous topics and replies on the forums about this. I suggest doing a search and reading those as well. I recommend both, but also recommend learning Blue Lodge before branching out as it is the foundation of both. Without a solid foundation, your experience will surely be less rewarding than it would otherwise.


----------



## amaya14 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Brother crono782,

I will continue in the blue lodge to form my foundation, thats was my intend so I can move to the other bodies


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 17, 2015)

Obviously, I am partial to the York Rite. If you only chose one, I'd day YR. If you chose to do both, I suggest YR first. The YR has a direct link to the Blue Lodge degrees and will actually help add to your Masonic foundation. The Chapter and Council degrees give you information you do not yet have. The Commandery stands on its own; that is why it confers "orders" and not "degrees" like the other bodies.

You can't go wrong either way,


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 17, 2015)

The SR is a great organization. I have been a member off and on for 20 yrs. The meetings are enjoyable, but not a "party". The Alexandria VA SR has terrific speakers, mostly from non-Masonic organization. We have had speakers from the FBI, and a public health doctor delivered a very interesting talk about AIDS.

The YR (I am not a member) stresses the Christian background of Masonry, especially in the Council of Cryptic Masons, and the Commandery of Knight Templar Masons. I suggest you contact your local YR organizations, and research the groups, they will be more than glad to help you.


----------



## amaya14 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you brothers for the light and guide.

I will search and bring more light in my juerney


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 17, 2015)

I joined all the York Rite bodies because my father had done so before me.  I was unable find a mentor to help me learn and understand them so mostly I just felt lost.  I demitted from all those bodies after a couple of years because I never felt like I understood any of it.  I now live close enough to a SR Valley that I could join, but my previous experience still haunts me.  I have no interest in joining an appendent body just so I can have more lapel pins.  If I find a mentor I will consider joining SR.


----------



## Morris (Feb 17, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I joined all the York Rite bodies because my father had done so before me.  I was unable find a mentor to help me learn and understand them so mostly I just felt lost.  I demitted from all those bodies after a couple of years because I never felt like I understood any of it.  I now live close enough to a SR Valley that I could join, but my previous experience still haunts me.  I have no interest in joining an appendent body just so I can have more lapel pins.  If I find a mentor I will consider joining SR.


The way the AASR is organized and its mission statement is what appeals to me. The academics are set up in a way that you don't really need a mentor. For me, it's been a very rewarding individual effort. 

I have my studies with a goal. Win for me. Between the college of consistory and master craftsman program, there is no shortage of personal growth opportunities.


----------



## Morris (Feb 17, 2015)

amaya14 said:


> can any of you Brothers can direct me in to which rite will I have the more light in masonry,
> 
> I understand that both are great bodies but I keep hearing that in the scottish Rite is the party rite, but I know you also get more light than just party. I also know that this rite has knights but what this knight have done to contribute in masonry?
> 
> ...


You won't go wrong no matter what you do. There are only so many hours of a week that you can dedicate. If you devote 100% of that time to your Lodge or if you start splitting it up amongst appendant bodies you will improve yourself. Just find what fits you and keeps you devoting that set aside time. Good luck!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 17, 2015)

I've done both... through the Order of the Temple in the Commandery, and the 32nd degree in the AASR.  I like them both, and learned a great deal from both of them.  If I were forced to choose between one or the other, I would stay with the AASR, not only for the deep fellowship I've found there, but because the Five Vows of the 32nd degree give you a short, compact code that you can put in your heart and go out and live by, making yourself a better man, citizen, and Mason, and brighten the world around you thereby.

What the leadership of this country needs is a good dose of the Scottish Rite...


----------



## Zaden (Feb 18, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I joined all the York Rite bodies because my father had done so before me.  I was unable find a mentor to help me learn and understand them so mostly I just felt lost.  I demitted from all those bodies after a couple of years because I never felt like I understood any of it.  I now live close enough to a SR Valley that I could join, but my previous experience still haunts me.  I have no interest in joining an appendent body just so I can have more lapel pins.  If I find a mentor I will consider joining SR.



The Scottish Rite Master Craftsman program does a great deal of "mentoring". As does just reading A Bridge to Light (which you receive when you go through the degrees).


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 18, 2015)

The YR has a study program as well; it is called the Companion Adept of the Temple program. I highly recommend it.

One thing to consider, and this I'm sure isn't 100 percent accurate for all locations, but most YR bodies meet at the local level, so there is a strong connection to the Blue Lodge. Most of your active YR Masons are your most active Blue Lodge Masons. Your YR College members are the most active in the regular YR bodies. It's kind of a trickle up thing. I happen to be DDGHP for my area of the state, and we have seven Chapters in the neighboring counties, whereas the SR usually has a limited number of temples across an entire state (mine has four total). In my particular area, you have more opportunities to be active in the YR. If you live in a bigger city where the SR temple is located, that is a different story. The SR members at my lodge have a "SR Club" they belong to and meet in our dining hall once a month because it is so far to the temple for their meetings.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> Obviously, I am partial to the York Rite. If you only chose one, I'd day YR. If you chose to do both, I suggest YR first. The YR has a direct link to the Blue Lodge degrees and will actually help add to your Masonic foundation. The Chapter and Council degrees give you information you do not yet have. The Commandery stands on its own; that is why it confers "orders" and not "degrees" like the other bodies.
> 
> You can't go wrong either way,


I have been an MM since August of '14. I will be petitioning the YR this month and then the SR in the fall.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 8, 2015)

I decided to petition the Scottish Rite sooner. Will be initiated next month.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 9, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> I decided to petition the Scottish Rite sooner. Will be initiated next month.


I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JJones (Oct 9, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> The YR has a study program as well; it is called the Companion Adept of the Temple program. I highly recommend it.



...Is this just a jurisdictional thing? I've never heard of this.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.yrscna.org/forms/YorkRiteenrollmentform.pdf


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> http://www.yrscna.org/forms/YorkRiteenrollmentform.pdf


Bookmarked it. Thank you brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> I hope you enjoy it.


Thank you brother.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 9, 2015)

That's it. You don't have to be a College member to do the program, just a York Rite Mason. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> That's it. You don't have to be a College member to do the program, just a York Rite Mason. I highly recommend it.


I will complete the York Rite in December then I am going to give this course a shot.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 10, 2015)

I used to be a York Rite Mason but I demitted because I found the symbolism confusing and I could not find anyone help me gain understanding.  Too bad that you have to be a York Rite Mason to take this course, I would love to take it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I used to be a York Rite Mason but I demitted because I found the symbolism confusing and I could not find anyone help me gain understanding.  Too bad that you have to be a York Rite Mason to take this course, I would love to take it.


I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune brother of not being able to find someone to clarify things for you. To me this is inexcusable. I have completed the Chapter and Council and will be taking the Orders starting next month and any questions I have had have been promptly answered.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 13, 2015)

JJones said:


> ...Is this just a jurisdictional thing? I've never heard of this.


You can enroll here. I've got my first packet, just haven't gotten started on it yet, hah.


----------



## amaya14 (Oct 19, 2015)

I just went through the Chapter RAM and it was an amazing experience, it was beautiful there was a lot to take in in just one day, I am ready now for the council and commandery, wich will be accomplished in January. I now have a mark.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2015)

amaya14 said:


> I just went through the Chapter RAM and it was an amazing experience, it was beautiful there was a lot to take in in just one day, I am ready now for the council and commandery, wich will be accomplished in January. I now have a mark.


Very nice.


----------



## mrm113 (Oct 29, 2015)

amaya14 said:


> can any of you Brothers can direct me in to which rite will I have the more light in masonry,
> 
> I understand that both are great bodies but I keep hearing that in the scottish Rite is the party rite, but I know you also get more light than just party. I also know that this rite has knights but what this knight have done to contribute in masonry?
> 
> ...



If i can be of any help, i am in S.R., royal arch, and Knights templar. Royal arch is the first step into the "red" lodge which consists of capitular degrees, one which is the degree of mark master mason where you recieve your wages (this is spoken about throughout blue lodge opening, closing, and certain degrees) and make your permanent masonic "mark"(symbol). The york rite really completes the master mason degree "legally" masonically speaking. Our brethren in Scottish Rite really put the icing on the cake with all bodies. S.R. involves alot of social events which are good for networking and learning more about your craft, the rituals are proformed in a play fashion so you can really feel the intensity when words are delivered, and if you chose to get involved S.R. will strengthen your proformance ability when doing ritual in red or blue lodge. I would personally get involved with your blue lodge first, if your not already doing so and then when you are ready to expand your masonic knowledge and career i would then consider the York Rite. I've always seen the York Rite as the educational aspect of freemasonry that the blue lodge begins to teach, but not quite finishing the lesson. Of course everyone has a different outlook in the teachings of masonry, but overall it should square every mason in his lifestyle and set a compass upon him; so one will never be completely lost on the wilderness of our earthly lives. Once your feet are wet, the S.R. is the next step. Both Rites you will get a great deal from! I hope i was of some help to you brother....

Fraternally yours, 
Sir Knight Marvin E. Williams Jr. Sublime Prince of the Royal Secret 32°
William F. Burk Lodge #230 
Bogota, NJ


----------



## GKA (Nov 3, 2015)

There is only one way to answer your initial question, you must seek out what light both paths offer, for me, the York rite was the icing on the cake, so to speak, with the Mark Master degree.
I received more "light" from that experience than I ever expected.
As for the quest for more light in Masonry, there really is no end to your discoveries as long as you continue to seek them.
I have found that every branch of esoteric knowledge I study has significant parallels to the Masonic teachings.


----------

